# Can't find X11 libraries! (C++)



## balaji (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I am trying to use the X11 libraries in my program:-
*#include <X11/Xlib.h>
int main() {
	return 0;
}*

I am compiling using:-
*g++ TestX11.cpp -I/usr/X11R6/include -lm -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11*

I am getting the following error:-
*TestX11.cpp:1:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory*

X11 is available in this directory:-
*{mac_name}:~/Desktop/Test {mac_name}$ ls -l /usr/X11R6/    
total 16
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  1498 14 Sep  2003 ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  3589 14 Sep  2003 README
drwxr-xr-x  139 root  wheel  4726  4 Aug 09:52 bin
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel   102  8 Mar  2005 include
drwxr-xr-x   95 root  wheel  3230  4 Aug 09:52 lib
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel   170  2 Sep 04:31 man*

If someone has used X11 in their C/C++ programs please advise.

Thanks for your help,
BG


----------



## Viro (Sep 7, 2006)

It compiles fine on my machine. You need to make sure that you've installed the X11 developer libraries too, I think these are included in Xcode and not in the X11 client that comes with Tiger.


----------

